# Storage case for window screens off-season?



## tgm1024 (Apr 24, 2010)

Is there such a thing as some kind of large zip-up soft case or ready-made covering for storing window screens? It always seems to me that putting them under a tarp or plastic doesn't quite keep them together "right".

I have new Harvey windows put in and want to keep the screens as newish as possible during the winter. Should they be kept in year-round?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

For almost 30 years in our present home, we have removed the screens once each year, to lightly brush and wash them, then put them back up, summer or winter, and I have repaired two of them during that time, neither due to winter weather. We have thought a few times about removing them during the winter, simply to provide a better view of nature, but have decided that we look through the screens for the rest of the year, so why not then, and why risk damaging them by taking them in an out another time or in storage. Simply one man's opinion.


----------



## tgm1024 (Apr 24, 2010)

DexterII said:


> For almost 30 years in our present home, we have removed the screens once each year, to lightly brush and wash them, then put them back up, summer or winter, and I have repaired two of them during that time, neither due to winter weather. We have thought a few times about removing them during the winter, simply to provide a better view of nature, but have decided that we look through the screens for the rest of the year, so why not then, and why risk damaging them by taking them in an out another time or in storage. Simply one man's opinion.


Fair enough. However, with the new windows installed, the see through quality right now is kinda tough for me to cover up. :-/


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Garment bags?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I saved one of the boxes my new windows came in
I'm keeping the screens in that box while working on siding


----------

